# Best DIY Recipes 2018



## Rude Rudi (8/11/18)

With the year rapidly drawing to a close, I thought it apt to post our favourite recipes published in 2018. Some of these have stayed on from my mid-year list and some sadly fell off...

The influx of a magnitude of new and exciting flavours and flavour houses in 2018 was truly remarkable and probably one of the best years for local DIY'ers ever! Our world class vendors made it possible for us to finally mix some iconic recipes, create our own masterpieces and hone our mixing skills. We are now truly part of (and in some respects ahead of) the rest of the world and we can mix just about any recipe out there. 

This was also the year of one shots and nic salts but DIY stayed strong and continued to grow and improve.

I have restrained myself to 5 recipes only:

Yummy Classic
This is absolutely spectacular and a must for custard fans! It's an adaptation of Tootall's OG 3-2-1- Creme brulee with the addition of one of the best new flavours of the year = INW Coconut Cookies. I realise that most will not be able to make it as it calls for a smidgen of the discontinued INW Waffle. I have made it without the waffle and it is still good. By warned = make at least 100ml of this at a time as it just vanishes!!!

Buttermilk Pie
Another bakery stunner which improves drastically with a good steep. 2 weeks minimum steep here but the wait is worth it... It is a rich and rewarding buttermilk pie and has been in my rotation since it was published in May.

007 Cola
A true masterpiece bar none... This represents the pinnacle in DIY and a top contender for recipe of the year. This perfectly creates a cola profile without using cola. It tastes like a Wilson's Toffee to the tee and is absolutely spectacular. 

Kawayan
A brilliant and complex fruit SNV using 3 star ingredients. RuntDastardly describes this perfectly:
"Inhale is juicy, full and sweet, exhale is like spinning a color wheel until it all blurs into some pleasing, blue-green, undiscovered hue"

Looped (Looper Clone/Remix)
Published back in January, this set the pace for 2018 and still the only cereal vape I will touch. A brilliant lesson on how to extract maximum flavour to create a full & complex experience.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

Following

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/11/18)

Just to clarify = Please post YOUR top recipes of 2018 here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Just to clarify = Please post YOUR top recipes of 2018 here.



Sorry bud, I just added the "following" comment because I've been out of DIY for a while and need some new ideas.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (8/11/18)

Now i have a new list of concentrates to buy....lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (8/11/18)

I agree on the Buttermilk Pie, it's a fantastic recipe. Besides that, I haven't mixed much from 2018 due to the emphasis on Flv and VT flavours this year. I thought dazcole's Elevenses and Burgundy's St Louie might be from this year but they're both 2017 recipes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Pistachio RY4-U for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (8/11/18)

It was tuff to find the good ones that I mixed this year that were also released this year but here are a few my palette gives the thumbs up.

I'm a tobacco-head and vape MTL most of the day, but do enjoy my dripper in the evening and this is where a good bakery, custard or something strange come into play for me.

007 Cola - I agree with @Rude Rudi here, he's said everything I would have. This was so clever that it deserves a second mention on the same page.

Bury Me In Smoke - A well balanced, sweet and smokey tobacco. if you enjoy a tobacco forward vape, you'll probably love this. (Mild Black (TPA) is also known and Cigarillo (TPA) and is available from at least one local vendor)

ButterMilk Pie By OPMH Project - I love a bit of cinnamon and this has it. I did mix the one that Rudi has in his list but this one had a slight edge for me.

Maple Art - A strong and sweet Maple Tobacco. This is a Fear (DIY Tobacco Boss) recipe and it's not as good as Cardinal but it is pretty tasty all the same. IMHO this needs to steep for 2 to 3 months. It has an annoying nuance if vaped too early for me. Adding a bit of TPA Butter doesn't hurt either.

Simon's Almond Cookie Deluxe - Great almond cookie recipe. Brought to my attention by a DIY OR DIE Youtube video. Needs 3 weeks steep for me.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry bud, I just added the "following" comment because I've been out of DIY for a while and need some new ideas.


You can actually follow a thread without the need to post "following" - look at the top of the thread where you have the option to "watch" or "unwatch" threads. I even do it on my cellphone too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (8/11/18)

Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi winner for sure

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pistachio RY4-U for sure!



It's good, but alas, it is from 2016...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> It's good, but alas, it is from 2016...


Yeah I realised that after posting it. Haven't tried anything from this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (9/11/18)

the DoD Boosted is really good but a clone if that counts?
i have mixed over a liter of it (nic free) for my wife since it was released in september 

a very simple strawberry milkshake.

tried all the versions but like this one the most: https://diyordievaping.com/2018/09/12/boosted-diy-ejuice-clone/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> DoD


Department of Defense?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Department of Defense?


drop off dead?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> the DoD Boosted is really good but a clone if that counts?
> i have mixed over a liter of it (nic free) for my wife since it was released in september
> 
> a very simple strawberry milkshake.
> ...



Yes, it counts for sure! It is a published recipe so no problem!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/18)

I will add - just need to look through the recipe book of what I've been having a lot of. So far though:

Prickly Victory - As simple as it is, the Guava and Cactus play so well with each other. The Cactus brings out the best of the Guava and you do get that "prickly pear/ cactus texture" which is similar to Guava texture - biting into one. So I love the taste, the texture and how the two flavours bring out the best in each other. Refreshing ADV. I do add 1 drop per 10mls of Menthol though.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (9/11/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I will add - just need to look through the recipe book of what I've been having a lot of. So far though:
> 
> Prickly Victory - As simple as it is, the Guava and Cactus play so well with each other. The Cactus brings out the best of the Guava and you do get that "prickly pear/ cactus texture" which is similar to Guava texture - biting into one. So I love the taste, the texture and how the two flavours bring out the best in each other. Refreshing ADV. I do add 1 drop per 10mls of Menthol though.


i actually mixed it last night. leaving it till monday to try. i don’t believe in SnV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (9/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i actually mixed it last night. leaving it till monday to try. i don’t believe in SnV.



This one you can have a go at over the weekend. The Cactus does smooth out after a couple of weeks. But 2 days is enough steeping for this mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/11/18)

Adephi said:


> This one you can have a go at over the weekend. The Cactus does smooth out after a couple of weeks. But 2 days is enough steeping for this mix.



hi, don't think this is a 2018 recipe, been mixing this since last year, just saying

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> drop off dead?


delivered on doorstep...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (10/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


> delivered on doorstep...


Done on Drugs

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Department of Defense?



Dont over drip ??

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i actually mixed it last night. leaving it till monday to try. i don’t believe in SnV.



Me too. I give it 3 days minimum. Usually a week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/11/18)

Reviving this one... Please post your best recipes of 2018 here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (21/11/18)

I've got others, but seeing as I just finished mixing another 50mls of this I'll post it here:

Strawberry Crunch Custard 

Delicious textured vape blending Custard and cookies with a sweet strawberry syrup. I'm no fan of strawberry vapes, but this one is an exception for me.

I've been working on a coffee variation for weeks now but just can't find a good enough coffee yet (and still no VT Arabica in stock )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/18)

I suppose I’m a bit biased to the tobaccos since I discovered it, but here are ones I thoroughly enjoy.
Buttermilk Pie by Silky -https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/101062
TABS - by GSM500https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/120924#tabs_by_gsm500
Honey Wood by GSM500 - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2678925/Honey+Wood

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/18)

Morning glory so far has been a winner for me. Love the stuff.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/18)

*Beverage*:
Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick
Iced Coffee by @Andre
Missionary by @Chukin'Vape

*Fruit*:
Yellow Snow by Zupp6m6n
Double Mango Crack - An old 2016 recipe transformed in 2018 by FSA/CBE Double Mango.
Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium

*Bakery*:
Buttermilk Pie by Silky
St. Louie Butter Cake by Mr Burgundy

*Dessert & Candy*:
Green Jelly Thingy by @rogue zombie
Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart by @Andre
Dragon Fire & Fairies by Jojosvapes

*Menthol/Mint*:
Rosswell by @rogue zombie

*Something else*:
Blitz by alfredpudding

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/11/18)

This Buttermilk Pie is on top of my mixing list!! need to see what the hype is about!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/11/18)

Andre said:


> *Beverage*:
> Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick
> Iced Coffee by @Andre
> Missionary by @Chukin'Vape
> ...




Coming from you i'm just blown away with the shout out of Missionary - one of my first recipes I was proud of getting some love at the end of the year. Thanks @Andre

Some of my Favorites this year

Kawayan - RuntDastardly
Daveberry Cheesecake - AlfredPudding
007 Cola - AlfredPudding

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## daggadewet (22/11/18)

Having only starting with DIY this year, I unfortunately don't have too many recipes to post - I have mostly been mixing adaptations of recipes or older recipes made in 2017, etc. I do however have one to vouch for:

Pink Cloud - By Statch

At the start of DIY mixing I made some easy beginner mistakes - added too many flavorants to a recipe, too high percentages and not following recipes with the actual flavorants from their respective brands. This recipe made me see the light! It was the first mix that me and my friends wholeheartedly agreed upon being as good as the commercial eliquids we were used to. Needless to say, my next order of concentrates was based 90% off of recipes I wanted to mix, instead of just ordering concentrates randomly based on what sounded good like the first time.

It's pretty simple flavor wise, and there are more impressive recipes out there, but it's a very tasty litchi vape - akin to a glass of Ceres litchi juice. CAP Jelly Candy & Sweet Lychee work wonderfully together.

Edit: Prickly Victory - hashslingingslashur is definitely also one of my favorites for the year. Had completely forgotten about it until I read Theo's post above. Unbelievably simple and easy to make, while still being super delicious. INW Cactus & CAP Sweet Guava are winner concentrates!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (22/11/18)

I still say prickly victory isn't a 2018 recipe, was mixing this last year, but hey man, it is awesome, still vaping it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (22/11/18)

vicTor said:


> I still say prickly victory isn't a 2018 recipe, was mixing this last year, but hey man, it is awesome, still vaping it



The problem is a lot of us only started mixing this year. So all the recipes ar new for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (23/11/18)

Adephi said:


> The problem is a lot of us only started mixing this year. So all the recipes ar new for us.



I see your reasoning, let's go with it !

prickly vicTory gets my vote then (for fruit)

I'm on the fence for tobacco

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/11/18)

Andre said:


> Iced Coffee by @Andre
> 
> 
> St. Louie Butter Cake by Mr Burgundy



Both the above in my favorites list as well 





Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/11/18)

vicTor said:


> I still say prickly victory isn't a 2018 recipe, was mixing this last year, but hey man, it is awesome, still vaping it



You are right, it was only edited this year - i'm not sure if the edit was only text, or an actual recipe edit. But its ultimately a 2017 recipe. Thanks for this - editing my post!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (23/11/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You are right, it was only edited this year - i'm not sure if the edit was only text, or an actual recipe edit. But its ultimately a 2017 recipe. Thanks for this - editing my post!


Maybe start a thread. 
Best recipes up to 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed (23/11/18)

Will help all us newbies out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/11/18)

Armed said:


> Maybe start a thread.
> Best recipes up to 2018



I think there are threads for every year - so with a bit of search work you should find them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moey1484 (25/11/18)

Andre said:


> *Beverage*:
> Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick
> Iced Coffee by @Andre
> Missionary by @Chukin'Vape
> ...



Andre does the St. Louis cake need sweetener or ethyl maltol? Will 0.5% of either be ok?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (25/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I've got others, but seeing as I just finished mixing another 50mls of this I'll post it here:
> 
> Strawberry Crunch Custard
> 
> ...


This looks really good but rule one on the FA juicy strawberry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

vicTor said:


> I see your reasoning, let's go with it !
> 
> prickly vicTory gets my vote then (for fruit)
> 
> I'm on the fence for tobacco



You have all convinced me. I'm going to make it right now.

With such a simple recipe rule 1 doesn't apply.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You have all convinced me. I'm going to make it right now.
> 
> With such a simple recipe rule 1 doesn't apply.


seriously do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

Done in 12 minutes, including typing in the recipe etc.

Going to drip a bit now.......

Had to re-wick to give it a fair go....

Really good, especially as it is hot off the scale. Plain and simple Guava. I'm going to like this one a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (25/11/18)

moey1484 said:


> Andre does the St. Louis cake need sweetener or ethyl maltol? Will 0.5% of either be ok?


You mean in place of the CAP Super Sweet? Yes, 0.5% of either should work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (14/12/18)

@Rude Rudi 
007 Cola
A true masterpiece bar none... This represents the pinnacle in DIY and a top contender for recipe of the year. This perfectly creates a cola profile without using cola. It tastes like a Wilson's Toffee to the tee and is absolutely spectacular.

It needs a steep of about 5-7 days but already one of my favourites for the year. And perfect for this time of the year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (14/12/18)

Patrick said:


> @Rude Rudi
> 007 Cola
> A true masterpiece bar none... This represents the pinnacle in DIY and a top contender for recipe of the year. This perfectly creates a cola profile without using cola. It tastes like a Wilson's Toffee to the tee and is absolutely spectacular.
> 
> It needs a steep of about 5-7 days but already one of my favourites for the year. And perfect for this time of the year.


Yeah, it's a pretty special recipe. I'm not a fan of cola and while I enjoy this recipe it's not my favourite, but just the fact that it captures the cola flavour using no cola concentrates is super impressive. And it produces a better vape than the actual cola concentrates!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Huffapuff (14/12/18)

Another one I'm enjoying from 2018 is Four Coco. Although for my personal tastes I lowered the FLV Sweet Coconut by 1%.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Patrick (14/12/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty special recipe. I'm not a fan of cola and while I enjoy this recipe it's not my favourite, but just the fact that it captures the cola flavour using no cola concentrates is super impressive. And it produces a better vape than the actual cola concentrates!



Same here. I haven't had a Coke in 20 years but as @Dietz I think mentioned, it tastes of those old fashioned homemade (or artisanal, as is the current turn of phrase) colas. It is, in all senses, an inspired recipe because it surprises and delights in equal measure*. 

* Sidebar. I always remember that line from Sam Johnson: "The essence of poetry is invention; such invention as, by producing something unexpected, surprises and delights". I see that Google apparently thinks it comes from a marketing model. 

Poor Sam would be horrified.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/12/18)

An honorable mention has to go to @Chukin'Vape for Bamango 

Wont lie, when I first came across the combination I may have definitely pulled a funny face... but so glad I was wrong

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> pulled a funny face...



Show us I dare you...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> An honorable mention has to go to @Chukin'Vape for Bamango
> 
> Wont lie, when I first came across the combination I may have definitely pulled a funny face... but so glad I was wrong


Just wondering how I missed this recipy and you saw it. Maybe Lama eyesight better than Room Foggers.?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (17/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> An honorable mention has to go to @Chukin'Vape for Bamango
> 
> Wont lie, when I first came across the combination I may have definitely pulled a funny face... but so glad I was wrong



Doesn't the CBE D mango at 8% overpower the banana?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/12/18)

Adephi said:


> Doesn't the CBE D mango at 8% overpower the banana?



If anything it depends on the time of day... at one point the banana will be very prominent and have a mango sweetness, then next the mango will come out swinging and have a banana texture.. keeps me on my toes 

Probably because you've been scurrying around tobacco recipe land too much @Room Fogger 

@Paul33

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Just wondering how I missed this recipy and you saw it. Maybe Lama eyesight better than Room Foggers.?



I have to admit... I did happen to come across the 1 shot first

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (17/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> An honorable mention has to go to @Chukin'Vape for Bamango
> 
> Wont lie, when I first came across the combination I may have definitely pulled a funny face... but so glad I was wrong


I just mixed up 100mls today,I'm confident I will like it as I never tried it before

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (18/12/18)

Not sure if its been mentioned, but @rogue zombie 's Zoo "You" biscuits should be nominated in my opinion.
I have 200ml's steeping for the December holidays.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> An honorable mention has to go to @Chukin'Vape for Bamango
> 
> Wont lie, when I first came across the combination I may have definitely pulled a funny face... but so glad I was wrong



Super humbled with an honorable mention in this thread. Always good to see people commenting on this recipe - yeah this recipe made it to a oneshot, its my first recipe that got some fire behind it. So i'm very proud of that. Again thanks for the mention.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/12/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Super humbled with an honorable mention in this thread. Always good to see people commenting on this recipe - yeah this recipe made it to a oneshot, its my first recipe that got some fire behind it. So i'm very proud of that. Again thanks for the mention.



Keep up the good work sir

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (18/12/18)

My new ADV, thanks to @Dietz !

A juicy Pear and Lychee juice that keeps you filling your tank again and again.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/125525#lychus_pyrus_by_deetzz

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Brommer said:


> My new ADV, thanks to @Dietz !
> 
> A juicy Pear and Lychee juice that keeps you filling your tank again and again.
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/125525#lychus_pyrus_by_deetzz



10 flavours !!
My gosh @Dietz 
I think I only have about 2 or 3 of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (18/12/18)

Silver said:


> 10 flavours !!
> My gosh @Dietz
> I think I only have about 2 or 3 of them



It’s worth it @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (18/12/18)

Silver said:


> 10 flavours !!
> My gosh @Dietz
> I think I only have about 2 or 3 of them


Buut... its worth it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/18)

Silver said:


> 10 flavours !!
> My gosh @Dietz
> I think I only have about 2 or 3 of them


Rule 1 on one flavour!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (19/12/18)

My tops (So Far) are
007 Cola
Pink Cloud
BamangoMe
1-2-3 Ocean Water

Ones I only found in 2018
Hawaiin Pog Remix
Cardinal
Pricly Victry
MOGMilk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## moey1484 (20/12/18)

Brommer said:


> My new ADV, thanks to @Dietz !
> 
> A juicy Pear and Lychee juice that keeps you filling your tank again and again.
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/125525#lychus_pyrus_by_deetzz



I made this juice. Amazing. Loved it. Frandys lychee is next level. Deetz did great. Will mix it again for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (21/12/18)

moey1484 said:


> I made this juice. Amazing. Loved it. Frandys lychee is next level. Deetz did great. Will mix it again for sure



Planning on mixing 2x 100ml today or tomorrow. It should last me untill boxing day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

